

110 year sentence for Allen Stanford - hkmurakami
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-06-14/allen-stanford-sentenced-to-110-years-in-prison-for-ponzi-scheme.html

======
lem72
Not much to add to this, but I met him personally when I lived in Antigua. Was
a really nice guy (who wouldn't be with all that moneys).

